# Somebody had a Birthday yesterday!!!



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I won't mention his name but his initials are JohnWill!!

. . and he is old!!!

Happy Belated Brithday


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy belated birthday JW!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday JW!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Rich...we all missed out yesterday's JW's birthday. He said that he's glad that he turned '30' again :laugh:.

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

simpswr said:


> I won't mention his name but his initials are JohnWill!!
> 
> . . and he is old!!!
> 
> Happy Belated Brithday


is he older than santa claus??? :laugh::laugh:

anyway happy birthday...:wave::wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi John Will you nearly dodged the bullet lol hope it was a grat day many happy returns and hope you have many more congrats


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Johnwill!!!!!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy birthday *johnwill*!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks guys, I didn't realize this thread was here. :grin:

I don't do birthdays anymore, too depressing. :wink:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations old man Johnwill for outliving methuselah. Hope you enjoyed your special day.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A belated happy birthday Johnwill, are you catching me up??? :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'm catching up with a lot of people.  :grin:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Johnwill =). 

Hope the day is special and one to remember.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

happy belated Birthday John .. someone let me know where the coach is leaving from .. time to celebrate :4-cheers:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You missed the boat, gotta' wait until next year! :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday lol


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Happy birthday John will :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday, John.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm gonna' do my best to have more of them too. :grin:


----------

